# Gustave & Mieka do stuff (pic spam)



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What have Gustave and Mieka been up to? A lot! 

First, very exciting news. Gustave and Mieka have been modeling for GW Little! Here is Gustave modeling a red harness vest.








Check out the harness here - Minky Fur Dog Harnesses in Plaid by Doggie Design

And here he is a cowboy.








If you guys remember his tiara pic you will understand why he looks sorta mad here. Headgear? Not a big fan.
See more pics and the costume here - Dog Costume - Cowboy 

And here is a video of Mieka showing off her stuff in this cute vest.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfrNIOW_YrU]Dog Harness Coat - Plaid Minky - YouTube[/ame]
The harness vest link - American River Blue Jean Choke-Free Dog Harness

More good news, Mieka graduated her puppy class AND passed the AKC Star Puppy test. I was late to the class so we have to wait 3 more weeks for her official medal, but here is our graduation pic.









And finally, here are some recent pics.

Here they are lounging on a donut bed I made for them.









And here is Mieka just being her smiley self. 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d154/aaskie/null_zps3bab6f44.jpg

Some post bath pics.

















Gustave looking scruffy









Gustave after a face trim









When Mieka decided she must teach Gustave who's boss.









Some other random pics here and there. They both need a haircut, getting too fluffy - 









































Our next pic post is gonna be Halloween costumes. I went a little ahem..overboard with costume shopping, so G&M are gonna do multiple costumes this year. Stay tuned for more!

Till then, much love and kisses from G&M.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Too much cuteness for one post! They both look so cute - I love the one of Gustave where all you see is Mieka's fluffy butt and Gustave looks like he's trying to figure out what the hay she is doing. So cute!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Gustave and Mieka are famous! What great models they are 
They're both so fluffy :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Too much cuteness. Gustave did fabulously modeling.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! In the last one, Meika reminded me of this picture of MiMi. 











Or was I thinking of this one?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/mem...m9643-more-fluffs-picture54518-mimi-puppy.jpg


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

aww so cuteeeee!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Amazing pictures. So excited that you have been modeling at GW Little!! Now we have quite a little GW Little modeling family here!! Love it!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! They are such good models!
Aastha, I think this makes you a celebrity hair stylist!

Congratulations to Mieka on her graduation!
:celebrate - firewor


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gosh they are just absolutely adorable. the cowboy pic was a hoot.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww GW Little couldn't have cuter models, I think you need a cut...... Great photos thanks for sharing, they are both adorable, and smart too.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Too much cuteness! Both Gustave and Mieka make the most adorable models :wub: I just love them so much! It's amazing how much Mieka has grown but she is still an amazing ball of fluff :wub: love all these pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

AHHH!!! You already know how much I ADORE Gustave and Mieka...I just want to scoop them up and hug them!! Too, too, too CUTE!!! I loved all the pictures and just can't wait for the Halloween post!


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

The modeling pics are just priceless! Love them!!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Love this!!! Where did you find that adorable owl!! I am obsessed with owls! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

sooo cute!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!!! I want an autograph!!! So darn cute! That picture of Gustave makes me want to go out and buy a red plaid vest and a cowboy outfit!!!And sweet little Meika , so cute and so smart !! I love your pictures, and I love Gustave and Meika!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Gustave and Meika are so cute, I loved all their pictures.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sooo cute. Now that's a true Hollywood star....whoo hoo! They just love the camera...breathtaking!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Aastha they are both so beautiful. Owen and Meika certainly should model, they are just heavenly to look at. Such cute pictures. Thanks for sharing them. :wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pictures. Love the little cowboy. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

They are so adorable! I just love their little faces!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What can I say about these two? They are beautiful, lovely, kind and funny and I want to see them very soon! Guga, you were born a natural model, you even have the attitude! Mieka, you did awesome on the video, no one can tell you were shy. Your brother Ben can't wait to have you over. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't take it. I can't take that much cuteness it's burning my eyes. :wub::wub::wub: I'm loving that red vest Gustave was modeling! I didn't see that on the website, maybe it sold out since Gustave did such a good job!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Now that kind of spam I'd welcome in my email anytime! Goodness, they are both stunning doggies-- I love all the pictures! I don't think I can pick a favorite, because they all make me smile


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay, we know celebrities!! How can you stand so much cuteness everyday? They are both so adorable and I enjoyed looking at their pictures and the video! I like that they point out in the video about keeping the Velcro cleaned out. Otherwise, it loses its "stickiness". I can't wait to see their Halloween piccies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Love love love!! Send them here this second!!! I need a Mieka and Gustave hug....but since you said Mieka is the hugger, send her next day shipping!! lol Did I say Love?!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I enjoyed seeing all of these pictures! There was not one that I didnt love. You must be having a blast with having the two of them!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

They both look absolutely adorable!!!! So cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aastha, they are simply adorable!! <3 <3


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Stinkin' cute!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Too much cuteness for one post! They both look so cute - I love the one of Gustave where all you see is Mieka's fluffy butt and Gustave looks like he's trying to figure out what the hay she is doing. So cute!!


Me too, Stacy. I love that pic. It's pretty much how it actually happens. Mieka is off doing her own stuff and Gustave just looks at her and wonders what's so exciting about a toy. 



Orla said:


> Gustave and Mieka are famous! What great models they are
> They're both so fluffy :wub:


Thanks, Orla! I am a celebrity mom. :HistericalSmiley:



ladodd said:


> Too much cuteness. Gustave did fabulously modeling.


Thanks, Laurie. Much appreciated.



Sylie said:


> Wonderful pictures! In the last one, Meika reminded me of this picture of MiMi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Sylvia. I love that pic of MiMi. Her eyes! They are SO big. Just love it. Yes, I can see the similarities. Mieka gets flat just like that in her frog legged position.



coconoly said:


> aww so cuteeeee!


Thank you!



pammy4501 said:


> Oh my gosh! Amazing pictures. So excited that you have been modeling at GW Little!! Now we have quite a little GW Little modeling family here!! Love it!!!


Thank you, Pam! Yes, Mieka is following in her aunt Truff's pawsteps, and Gustave is coming along too.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> So cute! They are such good models!
> Aastha, I think this makes you a celebrity hair stylist!
> Congratulations to Mieka on her graduation!
> :celebrate - firewor


Thanks, Kathleen! Celebrity hair stylist, lol. Love it.



mdbflorida said:


> Gosh they are just absolutely adorable. the cowboy pic was a hoot.


Haha, isn't it fun? Little cowboy hat and everything. Thanks a lot, Mags!



silverhaven said:


> Aww GW Little couldn't have cuter models, I think you need a cut...... Great photos thanks for sharing, they are both adorable, and smart too.


lol, thanks Maureen. 



hoaloha said:


> Too much cuteness! Both Gustave and Mieka make the most adorable models :wub: I just love them so much! It's amazing how much Mieka has grown but she is still an amazing ball of fluff :wub: love all these pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Marisa! Yes, once a ball of fluff, always a ball of fluff. 



Bailey&Me said:


> AHHH!!! You already know how much I ADORE Gustave and Mieka...I just want to scoop them up and hug them!! Too, too, too CUTE!!! I loved all the pictures and just can't wait for the Halloween post!


Haha, me too Nida! You know how excited I am about their costume(s). :thumbsup:



Jamiemarie said:


> The modeling pics are just priceless! Love them!!


Thank you so much, Jamie.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I could have sworn I already posted on this thread. Apparently not. One word... ADORABLE!!!! Mieka has so much hair! Really pretty. 

Okay, now what you need to do next is a tutorial video. A 101 for those of us wanting to give trimming our fluffs ourselves a try. And I really mean 101. I've brought some CC shears and Bravura clippers after reading all the raves about them. My friend is coming over from LA and she's bring them for me at the end of this month. Unfortunately, I don't even know where to begin with these equipment. I don't even know how to hold the clippers. So pretty please! An instructional video!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Meilerca said:


> Love this!!! Where did you find that adorable owl!! I am obsessed with owls!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Gustave got the owl as a prize at a halloween costume contest last year and I cut off the tags so not sure what brand it is. :blink:



chichi said:


> sooo cute!!!


Thank you so much.



Furbabies mom said:


> Wow!!! I want an autograph!!! So darn cute! That picture of Gustave makes me want to go out and buy a red plaid vest and a cowboy outfit!!!And sweet little Meika , so cute and so smart !! I love your pictures, and I love Gustave and Meika!!!


Thank you, Debbie! Much appreciated. I did go and buy that red plaid harness LOL. It is too cute. But I think it's going to be Mieka's harness. She looks just as great (if not better) in it. :wub:



luvsmalts said:


> Gustave and Meika are so cute, I loved all their pictures.


Thank you, Pat!



maddysmom said:


> Sooo cute. Now that's a true Hollywood star....whoo hoo! They just love the camera...breathtaking!


They for sure love the camera. Or maybe just the treats they get if they look at the camera.  Thank you so much, Joann!



Dixie's Mama said:


> Aastha they are both so beautiful. Owen and Meika certainly should model, they are just heavenly to look at. Such cute pictures. Thanks for sharing them. :wub::wub:


Thanks, Elaine! Much appreciated. Gidget(Mieka) says hi. I know she loved you at nationals. 



mfa said:


> Great pictures. Love the little cowboy. :wub:


Thank you so much!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww... They are both adorable! I'll have to look for them on GWL!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> What can I say about these two? They are beautiful, lovely, kind and funny and I want to see them very soon! Guga, you were born a natural model, you even have the attitude! Mieka, you did awesome on the video, no one can tell you were shy. Your brother Ben can't wait to have you over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


And they can't wait to hang out with you, Pat and your boys. :chili:



StevieB said:


> I can't take it. I can't take that much cuteness it's burning my eyes. :wub::wub::wub: I'm loving that red vest Gustave was modeling! I didn't see that on the website, maybe it sold out since Gustave did such a good job!


We received the red harness and love it! It's definitely still available. Do it! Steve's gonna rock it.



socalyte said:


> Now that kind of spam I'd welcome in my email anytime! Goodness, they are both stunning doggies-- I love all the pictures! I don't think I can pick a favorite, because they all make me smile


Thanks, Jackie! Much appreciated.



Leila'sMommy said:


> Yay, we know celebrities!! How can you stand so much cuteness everyday? They are both so adorable and I enjoyed looking at their pictures and the video! I like that they point out in the video about keeping the Velcro cleaned out. Otherwise, it loses its "stickiness". I can't wait to see their Halloween piccies!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Pam! Gustave and Mieka wave thanks too.



puppydoll said:


> Love love love!! Send them here this second!!! I need a Mieka and Gustave hug....but since you said Mieka is the hugger, send her next day shipping!! lol Did I say Love?!


Thank you, Jane. Mieka stays here! No way I am letting this little girl go anywhere. :wub:



maggieh said:


> They are so adorable! I just love their little faces!


Thank you, Maggie.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I enjoyed seeing all of these pictures! There was not one that I didnt love. You must be having a blast with having the two of them!!


Thanks, Janene. It really is fun.



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> They both look absolutely adorable!!!! So cute!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, Lisa. Much appreciated.



angelgirl599 said:


> Aastha, they are simply adorable!! <3 <3


Thanks, Diana. 



edelweiss said:


> Stinkin' cute!


Thanks you, Sandi. I think Gustave looks like Lisi sometimes and sometimes like Kitzel.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

dognut said:


> I could have sworn I already posted on this thread. Apparently not. One word... ADORABLE!!!! Mieka has so much hair! Really pretty.
> 
> Okay, now what you need to do next is a tutorial video. A 101 for those of us wanting to give trimming our fluffs ourselves a try. And I really mean 101. I've brought some CC shears and Bravura clippers after reading all the raves about them. My friend is coming over from LA and she's bring them for me at the end of this month. Unfortunately, I don't even know where to begin with these equipment. I don't even know how to hold the clippers. So pretty please! An instructional video!!!


Thanks, Dawn. Mieka really does have a beautiful coat. I love it.

I would love to do one, but it is super embarrassing because it will probably show how I am doing everything wrong, lol. But I will definitely record it next time and send you a link. Thank you for your vote of confidence. :thumbsup:



ckanen2n said:


> Aww... They are both adorable! I'll have to look for them on GWL!


Thank you so much, Carole!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you kidding ? I could care less how you hold the shears and stuff. Your dogs still look much much better and more professionally maintained than all the maltese I've seen at the groomers in Thailand. Plus, (I posted this on coconoly's thread) they don't wash their equipment! Yuck!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my goodness!! How did I miss seeing this thread earlier?!

Aastha ... Gustave and Mieka are absolutely gorgeous!!! They are both so adorable!:wub::wub:

All of the photos of Gustave and Mieka are stunningly beautiful! 

Congratulations on being a celebrity Mom!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been MIA lately, so I just saw this! But I just had to comment on what adorable little models Gustave & Mieka make!! You must be so proud :wub:

Oh, and congrats to little Mieka for graduating from puppy class!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

dognut said:


> Are you kidding ? I could care less how you hold the shears and stuff. Your dogs still look much much better and more professionally maintained than all the maltese I've seen at the groomers in Thailand. Plus, (I posted this on coconoly's thread) they don't wash their equipment! Yuck!


Thank you so much for your kind words! That's pretty bad if they don't wash their tools. Not safe at all. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, my goodness!! How did I miss seeing this thread earlier?!
> 
> Aastha ... Gustave and Mieka are absolutely gorgeous!!! They are both so adorable!:wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marie! I appreciate it. 



Fluffdoll said:


> I've been MIA lately, so I just saw this! But I just had to comment on what adorable little models Gustave & Mieka make!! You must be so proud :wub:
> 
> Oh, and congrats to little Mieka for graduating from puppy class!!


Thank you, Marisol. I'm very proud indeed of my little buggers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

LOLLLLLL @ the pic of Meika dominating Gustave. that girl wears the pants fo shiz!!

miss you guys!!!

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I knew it!!!!

I got their catalog the other day and was like.... "Is that SM Gustave???" 

So cute! They are wonderful models!!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw quite a few SM Maltese in the recent GW Little Catalogue! Is this a west coast thing?
Gustave and Meika both look adorable in their pics! Congrats, I bet this was fun!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Maltshakes said:


> LOLLLLLL @ the pic of Meika dominating Gustave. that girl wears the pants fo shiz!!
> 
> miss you guys!!!
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo


Yup, we all know who's boss. <3



Grace'sMom said:


> I knew it!!!!
> 
> I got their catalog the other day and was like.... "Is that SM Gustave???"
> 
> So cute! They are wonderful models!!!


Thanks, Tori! Aww, so nice that you recognized him. 



ckanen2n said:


> I saw quite a few SM Maltese in the recent GW Little Catalogue! Is this a west coast thing?
> Gustave and Meika both look adorable in their pics! Congrats, I bet this was fun!


Yes, their office is near Los Angeles. Truffles and Cozette are both in there. 

Thank you, Carole. It was a lot of fun for sure. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey congratulations that is a great photo of the graduate and her mom. All your photos are so cute.


----------

